

A high performance forum software written in PHP - lincanbin
https://github.com/lincanbin/Carbon-Forum

======
fredsted
As long as you do your caching correctly, performance will be good. But you
can't do caching with dynamic content, and PHP, while these days getting a lot
better, there are some faster tools out there these days. Still, this project
looks interesting and I'd like to see an English version of the demo so I can
understand what's going on.

~~~
lincanbin
This is English version of the demo:
[http://en.94cb.com/](http://en.94cb.com/)

------
lincanbin
The discussion of forum is categorized by tags, which looks like quora or
stackoverflow? Execution time per page is generally less than 5ms.

